# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Κανόνες του φόρουμ! Διαβάστε όλοι!

## Muscleboss

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,  :02. Welcome: 

Επειδή το φόρουμ μας έχει μεγαλώσει και πολλοί από εμάς δεν έχουν δώσει την απαραίτητη προσοχή στους Κανόνες του Φόρουμ, ανοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα για να το υπενθυμισουμε.

Σε αυτό το θέμα θα ενημερώνουμε κατά καιρούς σχετικά με οποιεσδήποτε αλλαγές γίνονται στους κανόνες.

Η πρώτη προσθήκη που γίνεται (και αποτελεί βασικό κανόνα όλων των φόρουμς) είναι η εξής:


*"Κάθε μέλος δικαιούται μόνο έναν λογαριασμό στο φόρουμ. Δεν επιτρέπεται το ίδιο άτομο να κάνει εγγραφή με περισσότερους από έναν λογαριασμούς."*


Το νόημα των κανόνων δεν είναι ούτε να κάνουν οι διαχειριστές ότι τους γουστάρει, ούτε να τιμωθηρούν μέλη, αλλά να κάνουν πιο ομαλή και ευχάριστη την επικοινωνία και τη διαμονή μας στο φόρουμ.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο καλα εκανες και εβαλες αυτη την προσθηκη,όπως επίσης και καλο είναι να υπενθυμιζουμε τους βασικους κανονες του φόρουμ,μιας και τα νεα μελη τους προσπερνανε ή τους αγνοουν αλλα και τα παλαιοτερα μελη καποιες φορες τους ξεχνανε.
Eιναι ωραίο να υπάρχει μια ταξη στο φόρουμ ετσι ωστε η περιηγηση στον διαδικτυακο μας στεκι να ειναι ευχαριστη και λειτουργικη.
Εδω θα πρεπει να ευχαριστησουμε όλους τους Moderators & Officers οι οποιοι κανουν φοβερη δουλεια να διορθωνουν τοπικς,να μετακινουν ποστς,να κατευθυνουν τα μελη πως να κινουνται στο φόρουμ,πιστεψτε με,θελει πολυ προσπαθεια για να εχουμε αυτη την τελικη εικονα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> Πανο καλα εκανες και εβαλες αυτη την προσθηκη,όπως επίσης και καλο είναι να υπενθυμιζουμε τους βασικους κανονες του φόρουμ,μιας και τα νεα μελη τους προσπερνανε ή τους αγνοουν αλλα και τα παλαιοτερα μελη καποιες φορες τους ξεχνανε.
> Eιναι ωραίο να υπάρχει μια ταξη στο φόρουμ ετσι ωστε η περιηγηση στον διαδικτυακο μας στεκι να ειναι ευχαριστη και λειτουργικη.
> Εδω θα πρεπει να ευχαριστησουμε όλους τους Moderators & Officers οι οποιοι κανουν φοβερη δουλεια να διορθωνουν τοπικς,να μετακινουν ποστς,να κατευθυνουν τα μελη πως να κινουνται στο φόρουμ,πιστεψτε με,θελει πολυ προσπαθεια για να εχουμε αυτη την τελικη εικονα


+1  :03. Thumb up: 
Αν ακολουθούμε όλοι τους κανόνες, το φόρουμ θα ειναι πιο λειτουργικό!

----------


## Muscleboss

Να αναφερουμε έναν ακόμα κανόνα που προστέθηκε στο φόρουμ, μετά απο διάφορα προβλήματα που είχμαε με κάποια μέλη που ξέφυγαν και δυστυχώς κατέλληξαν σε μπαν.




> *13.* Αποφύγετε θρησκευτικά και πολιτικά σχόλια που προκαλούν διαμάχες μεταξύ θρησκευτικών και πολιτικών ομάδων, ή εθνικοτήτων.


Ο παραπάνω κανόνας (σε αντιστοιχία με αρκετά φόρουμς του εξωτερικού) κυρίως αναφέρεται στις συζητήσεις των off topic και ελπίζουμε να βάλει ένα φρένο σε συζητήσεις που παρεκτρέπωνται οδηγόντας σε φανατικές απόψεις και θίγοντας άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ. Ελπίζουμε να γινει σεβαστός από όλους.

 :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

:03. Thumb up: 

και προσοχη και στα αθλητικα.καποιοι παρεκτρεπονται και εκει

----------


## giannis64

επαναφερω εναν κανονα του φορουμ για να φρεσκαρουμε λιγο την μνημη μας, μιας και βλεπουμε συχνα να γινοντε κουοτ σε ποστ χωρις λογο. λιγο την προσοχη σας παιδια..




> *Κανόνες του forum
> *
> *11.* *Όταν δίνεται απάντηση σε ένα πόστ το οποίο βρίσκεται ακριβώς πριν από τo δικό σας, παρακαλείστε να μην συμπεριλαμβάνετε μέσα στην δημοσιευσή σας (post) κ την προηγούμενη (QUOTE) εξ' ολοκλήρου δημοσίευση του χρήστη που απαντάτε. Ο λόγος είναι η εξοικονόμηση χώρου και η μετέπειτα πιο ξεκούραστη ανάγνωση όλου του topic. 
> 
> **16.* *Με τη συμμετοχή σας στο forum, αποδέχεστε όλους τους παραπάνω κανόνες*.

----------


## Polyneikos

O sofos το κανει αυτο,κανει quote στο πρωτο ποστ ενος τόπικ :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tasos Green

> O sofos το κανει αυτο,κανει quote στο πρωτο ποστ ενος τόπικ


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

εγω δεν ειπα ονοματα! :01. Mr. Green: 


απλα τρεχω απο πισω απο καποια ποστ και προσπαθω να διαγραφω τα κουοτ.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## aprosektos

καλο θα ηταν να εβαζες κανονα κ για spam ή οπως αλλιως λεγεται απλα να κανεις   quote k να μην γραφεις τπτ απλα να βαζεις προσωπακια

----------


## sofos

> O sofos το κανει αυτο,κανει quote στο πρωτο ποστ ενος τόπικ


σορυ δε το κανα σκοπιμα,θα ξερω απο δω κ περα  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

Μετά από επανελημμένα προβλήματα που είχαμε και "εκτροχιασμούς" συζητήσεων με αφορμή σχόλια περί χρήσης αναβολικών, προστίθεται ο παρακάτω κανόνας:





> *16. Απαγορεύεται κάθε άμεση ή έμμεση αναφορά μελους για θέματα χρήσης αναβολικών ή άλλων ουσιών προς άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ ή αθλητές.
> *


Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορούμε να φωτογραφίζουμε άμεσα ή έμμεσα κανέναν, πόσο μάλλον μέλη του φόρουμ εκτίθονται στα μάτια μας για να ακούσουν τη γνώμη μας, για χρήση ουσιών. Όπως και δεν ειναι σωστό να πετάγεται κάποιο μέλος στις φωτογραφίες ενός επαγγελματία, μηδενίζοντας την προσπάθειά του και προβάλοντας την χρήση αναβολικών. Παράβαση του παραπάνω κανόνα, θα έχει τις γνωστές συνέπειες.

ΜΒ

----------


## beefmeup

:03. Thumb up: 
πολυ σημαντικος κανονας..πρεπει καποιοι να καταλαβουν οτι δεν μπορουν να κρεμμανε κουδουνια σε αθλητες/μελη του φορουμ γιατι απλα θελουν να φανουν..

----------


## Qlim4X

> Μετά από επανελημμένα προβλήματα που είχαμε και "εκτροχιασμούς" συζητήσεων με αφορμή σχόλια περί χρήσης αναβολικών, προστίθεται ο παρακάτω κανόνας:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Με άλλα λόγια, δεν μπορούμε να φωτογραφίζουμε άμεσα ή έμμεσα κανέναν, πόσο μάλλον μέλη του φόρουμ εκτίθονται στα μάτια μας για να ακούσουν τη γνώμη μας, για χρήση ουσιών. Όπως και δεν ειναι σωστό να πετάγεται κάποιο μέλος στις φωτογραφίες ενός επαγγελματία, μηδενίζοντας την προσπάθειά του και προβάλοντας την χρήση αναβολικών. Παράβαση του παραπάνω κανόνα, θα έχει τις γνωστές συνέπειες.
> 
> ΜΒ



i like  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up: 

ηταν ωρα, μιας και ειχαμε και πολλα παραπονα απο διαφορα μελη.... :01. Wink: 

εεεε!!!   μην λετε πως θα ειμαι παλι κακος εγω.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Απλά θα πρέπει να σεβόμαστε τις προσωπικές επιλογές των άλλων εφόσον δεν μας επηρεάζουν... Άτυπους κανόνες ευγένειας καταντήσαμε να τους επιβάλλουμε.  :01. Sneaky:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

> πολυ σημαντικος κανονας..πρεπει καποιοι να καταλαβουν οτι δεν μπορουν να κρεμμανε κουδουνια σε αθλητες/μελη του φορουμ γιατι απλα θελουν να φανουν..


 :03. Awesome:

----------

